# ..knortz..Freiburg hallo..Investigativgruppe "Ulrike" bitte melden



## Wooly (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo ihr Freiburger Hobby-Detektive,

ich hätte da einen spannenden Fall, Codename "Ulrike" ...

selbigstes "weibliche" Wesen wohnt laut eigenen Aussagen im schönen Freiburg, hat leider keinerlei Angaben in ihrem Profil, hält sich ausschließlich als so eine Art "Gute-Flüsterfee" im Canyon Herstellerforum auf und postet auf Anfrage seltsame Photos, die angeblich Madame selber sein sollen (siehe Anhang     )

Also meine original Miss Marple These lautet (nach genauer Erforschung sämtlicher Post der Zielperson), das "Ulrike" in Wirklichkeit ein 17-jähriger Zweiradazubi ist, der von Canyon eingesetzt wurde, um das Forum mit netten Aphorismen und Lobgesängen ob der Einzigartigkeit der Räder aus Koblenz  zu besingen !!

the Race is on .... wer kennt Ulrike


----------



## Froschel (14. Februar 2004)

*seeehr verdächtig !*

aber ich tippe auf den Chef.....  

...........oder haben die auch nen Gärtner ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (15. Februar 2004)

höchst verdächig meine Herren Holmes und Watson !   
Wie in der Nutella Werbung....trotz Biketour ist keiner in der Hütte schmutzig, verschwitz und die Frisur sitz trotz Helm wie frisch aus dem Styingcenter.

Also bei dem Mädel tipp ich auf .....













....das Funkemariechen von ´61   aus Göteborg


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2004)

Ist es vielleicht der Buttler? Nein das wäre zu einfach ;-) Vielleicht sollten wir lale den heutigen Tatort ansehen um uns noch tiefer in diese Materie reindenken zu können *gg*

Ich werde mal ein Auge auf dei Dame werfen *gg* So ganz Intern *lach*

Desweiteren wünscht die Dame keine Mails von Moderatoren??? sondern wenn nur über PM Kontakt möglich.

Regestriert ist sie noch nciht lange, und bisher "nur" 80 Beiträge die fast alle im besagten Forum stehen!!!

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben *gg*

Grüße coffee


----------



## tobi (15. Februar 2004)

Sehr verdächtig. Vor allem dieses Katalogphoto


----------



## Cook (15. Februar 2004)

Miss MArples treuer Gehilfe Stringer wird sich nächste Woche als Erziehungsberechtigter getarnt ins Canyon-Headquarter einschleichen um seiner Nichte     "Ulrike" das Pausenvesper nachzureichen.
Dabei wird er der Empfangsdame beim Suchen in der Mitarbeitertabelle über die Schulter schauen und die Daten durch modernste Technik in seinem Hörgerät abspeichern - aber bitte: das bleibt unter uns!



Wenn sich das bewahrheitet was alle denken, wär das eine äusserst plumbe Marketingstrategie     falscher Berater?


----------



## marc (15. Februar 2004)

hab grad mal das "Profil" von Ulrike angeschaut. Für mich ist der Fall klar.
Es handelt sich dabei um den Bruder einer bekannten Geschwister-Gesangs Truppe.Warscheinlich liegt der Fall so daß "Ulrike" derart unbegabt ist was das gesangliche angeht und von der Familie verstossen wurde  
Derart gekränkt und als Manager übergangen findet "Ulrike" Trost in einer
anonymen Bike Comunity und gibt sachdienliche Hinweise zum Hersteller Canyon deren Teilhaber "Ulrike" ist um irgendwann die erhoffte Gesangskarriere finanzieren zu können und damit die Konkurrenz im Elternhaus eins auszuwischen...   

"Ulrike" = *ULRI*ch *KE*ssler

nun ist klar oder


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mal ein Auge auf dei Dame werfen *gg* So ganz Intern *lach*
> P.S. habe gerademal geguckt ;-) Besagte Userin hat in Ihrer angegebenen Mail den Namen CANYON!!!!



Danke Coffee, kannst ja mal dem Staabi mitteilen, das er ja im Prinzip seine Kunden umschwärmen kann wie er will, nur eine derartig plumpe Vorgehensweise wird von der geballten investigativen Kraft des IBC natürlich sofort durchschaut ;-)))

obwohl die Kessler Theorie natürlich auch nicht unwahrscheinlich klingt ....


----------



## fone (15. Februar 2004)

muhahahaha
*wegwerf*


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2004)

@fone: soweit ich weiß habt ihr ja schon erotische PM´s ausgetauscht ... erzähl doch mal


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2004)

Außerdem heißt "Ulrike" ja gar nicht Ulrike, seht euch doch mal die Haarfarbe an, in Wirklichkeit kann sie natürlich nur "Uschi" heißen. Und nachdem ich den Namen "Uschi" kurz in Verknüpfung mit "Bike" durch den Fahndungscomputer gejagt habe, was meint ihr was herauskam .....  

P.S. Ulrike aka Uschi ... bei aller Liebe für Canyon, also der Wussow wäre mir dann doch zu schleimig, außerdem, liest du keine GALA ???? DER HAT DOCH GAR KEINE KOHLE MEHR !!!!!!!!!!

ok ich hör jetzt auf .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (18. Februar 2004)

... jetzt werden schon meine Posts im Canyon Forum gelöscht ... seltsam, das eine Firma wie Canyon sich da durch irgend nen Lehrling (scheint tatsächlich so zu sein) so lächerlich macht, finde Sie haben das doch gar nicht nötig.

Hoffe das geht nicht so weiter und irgendwann besteht das halbe Board aus Firmenvertretern, die für ihre Produkte werben. Was sagt denn unsere werte Moderatorenschar dazu ? Ich versteh ja noch, das das Herstellerforum etwas anderes ist als der Rest des Boards, aber könnt ihr wirklich noch mal die Herren Canyon ansprechen, das die Nummer MEGA peinlich ist?

Wenn sich sogar schon ein Markenkacker wie ich für ein Canyon interessiert, sollte man seinen mühsam aufgebauten Ruf nicht mit solchen "Marketing" Aktionen torpedieren

um es mit Ulrike zu sagen:


----------



## ThorstenS (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Wooly,

deine Ulrike scheint ja ein ganz schöner Brocken zu sein.

Guckst Du hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=100717&p=1071510
(Beirag von Ulrike)

Wo sie wohl die ganzen Pfunde an ihrem wohlgeformten Körper versteckt ... ???!!!

Und "ihre" Ausdrucksweise ist ja so gar nicht weiblich ....

CU

ThorstenS


----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2004)

@ wooly,

was sind denn für BEiträge gelöscht worden? Teile mir das bitte mal mit. Denn ich würde das alles gerne unter den Mods mal besprechen.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Cook (18. Februar 2004)

Todo es mentira en este mundo...


----------



## Wooly (18. Februar 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Todo es mentira en este mundo...



"Die Bratkartoffel ist nicht besonders glücklich"    was soll den jetzt das bitte heißen


----------



## Froschel (19. Februar 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Bratkartoffel ist nicht besonders glücklich"    was soll den jetzt das bitte heißen



Nein ...... das heißt.....

Die Bratkartoffel lügt nicht mehr, wenn sie tod im Mund liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (19. Februar 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ...... das heißt.....
> 
> Die Bratkartoffel lügt nicht mehr, wenn sie tod im Mund liegt.



genau!



alles Lüge auf dieser Welt


----------



## knoflok (19. Februar 2004)

also;
neuer tag - neues Glück

gibts was neues im Bezug auf unser "Mannsweib" Ulrike... ?

Ich fasse kurz mal das bisherige zusammen... 

"Ulrike" ist ein/e mit m.staab flirtende/r 17 jährige/r (vielleicht canyon-mitarbeiter/in), die aussieht wie ausm rosekatalog (...) aber für ein canyon-enduro nach ner schwergewichts-aufrüstung fragt. womit sie schonmal mindestens 90 kilo wiegen sollte (*schätzwert* aufgrund der verbauten gabel an ihrem bestellten bike)

was ich jetzt nicht verstehe:

was hat die tote kartoffel damit zu tun  

greetz
knoflok


----------



## Cook (19. Februar 2004)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> was hat die tote kartoffel damit zu tun
> 
> greetz
> knoflok



Ich hasse Bratkartoffeln die lügen.


----------



## Wooly (19. Februar 2004)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> also;
> neuer tag - neues Glück
> gibts was neues im Bezug auf unser "Mannsweib" Ulrike... ?



das ist gerade Gegenstand interner höchststaatsanwaltlicher Untersuchungen von Frau Obergerichtsrätin Coffee, lassen wir uns überraschen



			
				knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> was ich jetzt nicht verstehe:
> was hat die tote kartoffel damit zu tun



du weißt doch, der Gärtner .. na klingelts


----------



## fez (19. Februar 2004)

wird hier "der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht" ?
Oder ist etwa "der Mörder der Gärtner" ?
Hat Ulrike einen "grünen Daumen" 
werden hier "Kartoffeln nicht so heiss gegessen wie sie gekocht werden " .

Aah, jetzt weiss ichs. "die dümmsten Bauern ernten die grössten Kartoffeln" das muss es sein, ein Gärtner ist schliesslich in gewissem Sinne auch ein Bauer...


----------



## Wooly (19. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Aah, jetzt weiss ichs. "die dümmsten Bauern ernten die grössten Kartoffeln" das muss es sein, ein Gärtner ist schliesslich in gewissem Sinne auch ein Bauer...



ich glaube irgendwannschmeißen sie uns aus dem Forum ...


----------



## knoflok (19. Februar 2004)

Wann ist eine Kartoffel gar? 

Martialische Testmethode: beim Eindrücken mit dem Finger gibt die Kartoffel nach. Nur für Personen mit Teflon-Gliedmaßen. 
Messerprobe: wenn man ein spitzes Messer hineinsticht, setzt die Kartoffel keinen wesentlichen Widerstand entgegen (*ist also ausreichend "tot"*).


----------



## Froschel (19. Februar 2004)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ist eine Kartoffel gar?
> 
> Martialische Testmethode: beim Eindrücken mit dem Finger gibt die Kartoffel nach. Nur für Personen mit Teflon-Gliedmaßen.
> Messerprobe: wenn man ein spitzes Messer hineinsticht, setzt die Kartoffel keinen wesentlichen Widerstand entgegen (*ist also ausreichend "tot"*).


glaub keiner Kartoffel daß sie tod ist, außer der Bauer sie grade frißt


----------



## knoflok (19. Februar 2004)

ulrike schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das dann bei einem xc bei 175cm körperdgrösse und 83,5cm Schritthöhe? Eher S???



daher isse nicht größer als ich (wie ich...?) aber deutlich schwerer


----------



## Cook (19. Februar 2004)

Die Spur führt nicht zur Kartoffel sondern zur lügenden BRATkartoffel. Ein kleiner, aber wichtiger Unterschied! (Nehmen hier einige das Thema etwa nicht ernst?) 
Ich mische mich hier nur ein, weil ich seit Jahren schon auf diesen Tip gewartet habe. 
Stutzig macht mich nur die Schrittlänge von 83,5cm, was sehr ungewöhlich für Bratkartoffeln ist. (Oder doch nur der Gärtner?)
BITTE BLEIBT DRAN

C.

Die Fahndung läuft:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lemma (19. Februar 2004)

hallo !

ist da jemand ?


----------



## Staabi (19. Februar 2004)

Nabend,

Leute, wenn Ihr herausbekommen habt wer Ulrike ist könnt ihr mir Bescheid geben, ich wüsste es selbst gern. Auf jeden Fall kein Mitarbeiter(in) von Canyon, das kann ich Euch versichern. Die beiden Postings wurden übrigens gelöscht, weil das ganze anfing in einen Flamewar auszuarten und gar nichts mit dem Thema im speziellen und Canyon im allgemeinen zu tun hatte.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo Staabi,

es wäre auch seltsam vorgekommen .. wenn wir es rausbekommen haben sagen wir die Bescheid. Ich hoffe mal für dich das sich die Dame ein wenig aus eurem Forum verzieht, wie ich mitbekommen habe nervt sie nicht nur mich.

SOOOO und nun zum Rest. Freiburger Genossen, also, jetzt geht es darum Ulrike zu finden.  ist sie unscheinbare Frau, die neben euch im Schlappen BRATKARTOFFELN isst? Oder doch eine Magura-Undercoveragentin ?

naja is ja auch egal ... Ulrike, fahr doch mal mit den Schlechtwetterfahrern in Freiburg am Sonntag, der Nobs macht ein paar Photos von dir und alle sind glücklich und gute Freunde   na wie wäre es.


----------



## Cook (20. Februar 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ulrike, fahr doch mal mit den Schlechtwetterfahrern in Freibzrg am Sonntag, der Nobs macht ein paar Photos von dir und alle sind glücklich und gute Freunde   na wie wäre es.



Sehr gut, Stringer!
Taktik wechseln: anfüttern, *einschleimen*, alle Türen offen lassen--> (ganz wichtig, falls das Foto stimmt)
Meine Vermutung: Ulrike ist untergetaucht und unterzieht sich einer Nickname-OP.
P.S.: Hab schon einige Real-Idenditäten hier rausfinden können, bei ulrike muss ich aber passen. Todo es mentira...


----------



## knoflok (20. Februar 2004)

jetzt kommt der wieder mit der (brat-)kartoffel...


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut, Stringer!
> Taktik wechseln: anfüttern, *einschleimen*, alle Türen offen lassen--> (ganz wichtig, falls das Foto stimmt)




iiiiiihhhhhhhh Cook, man merkt doch das du aus Freudenstadt kommst , du kleine Frisösen****er


----------



## Cook (20. Februar 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> iiiiiihhhhhhhh Cook, man merkt doch das du aus Freudenstadt kommst , du kleine Frisösen****er



Uffbasse! Freudenstadt ist meine Zwangsheimat!
...jeder hat so seine Vorlieben...


----------



## nobs (20. Februar 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Staabi,
> 
> Ulrike, fahr doch mal mit den Schlechtwetterfahrern in Freiburg am Sonntag, der Nobs macht ein paar Photos von dir und alle sind glücklich und gute Freunde   na wie wäre es.



na der nobs kanns gar nicht denn der Promifotograf ist >The Blues< er wird sicher gerne auch mal ein Foti von der Ulrike machen wenn sie sich mal in der Schlechtwetterrunde sehen lässt das dann zur Aufklärung dieses Freds beitragen kann


----------



## Wooly (22. Februar 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Uffbasse! Freudenstadt ist meine Zwangsheimat!



HART !!! Das Leben ist manchmal einfach wirklich HART !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (22. Februar 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> HART !!! Das Leben ist manchmal einfach wirklich HART !!!



Ich werde hier von marodierenden "Schwobe" festgehalten. Jeder Versuch sich über die Verbindungsgruppe "NorthernLights" wieder in die Heimat abzusetzen endete bisher in deren Flucht in die sog. "Pfalz", einer Exklave der Bajuwarischen Konföderation.


----------



## Wooly (22. Februar 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde hier von marodierenden "Schwobe" festgehalten. Jeder Versuch sich über die Verbindungsgruppe "NorthernLights" wieder in die Heimat abzusetzen endete bisher in deren Flucht in die sog. "Pfalz", einer Exklave der Bajuwarischen Konföderation.



Im Frühjahr werden wir die öfters zur Hilfe eilen. Allerdings wirst du wohl ausharren müssen. damit Ulrike nicht gen Stuttgart flüchten kann.


----------



## Tohamas (22. Februar 2004)

Hey Leute, aufgepasst, da scheint sich was zu tun: ULRIKE ist gesperrt!
Wahrscheinlich ist da schlimmeres passiert: Entweder waren eure Nachforschungen so intensiv und erfolgreich, dass die/der/das Verdächtige nach Südamerika auswandern musste, oder aber ihr lagt alle falsch, und es handelt sich bei Ulrike um einen pubertierenden Transgender, der hoffte, im Internet endlich soziale Kontakte aufbauen zu können, und nun aufgrund einer falschen Dosierung seiner/ihrer Antidepressiva den finalen Schritt zum Suizid gewählt hat. ...und ihr seid schuld! 
Denkt mal darüber nach!


----------



## nils (22. Februar 2004)

Alkohol ist ungesund...


----------



## Triple F (22. Februar 2004)

Ulrike könnte auch reen´s Schwester bzw. "alter ego" sein. Bei der Affinität zu Marcus...


----------



## Wooly (22. Februar 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute, aufgepasst, da scheint sich was zu tun: ULRIKE ist gesperrt!



... langsam blies Woolworth-Joe den feinen Rauch von der Mündung seiner doppelläufigen großkalibrigen Smith&Wesson Schrotflinte ... ein hinterhältiges Lächeln kroch über sein hartes, unrasiertes Gesicht ... diese "Ulrike" war ein härterer Brocken gewesen als er gedacht hatte, aber wie immer war ihm der Amateur-Fake nicht durch die Lappen gegangen ... die Bohnensuppe und der selbstgebrannte Burbon würden heute abend ganz besonders gut schmecken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (22. Februar 2004)

Auch beim Schlechtwetterbikertreff war sie heute nicht... du scheinst sie wirklich gut getroffen zu haben


----------



## Wooly (22. Februar 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Auch beim Schlechtwetterbikertreff war sie heute nicht... du scheinst sie wirklich gut getroffen zu haben



wahrscheinlich bringt das Wetter ihre Frisur durcheinander ... wars bei euch heute auch so neblig, ich hab den Wald fast nicht gesehen ...


----------



## Wooly (22. Februar 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ulrike könnte auch reen´s Schwester bzw. "alter ego" sein. Bei der Affinität zu Marcus...



Wahrscheinlich ist sie seine Freundin ... *schauder*


----------



## Cook (22. Februar 2004)

Ihr könnt mich für paranoid halten, aber: da stinkts gewaltig! 
a. warum sollte Ulrike gesperrt werden? (sie ist definitiv gesperrt)
b. warum meldet sich Ulrike nicht mehr und klärt auf?
uswusw.
Wooly ist da in ein Wespennest von intern.Tragweite getreten. Die "Freunde moderner Vertriebswege unter Ausschaltung des Fachhandels" senden bereits ihre gedungenen Helfer aus um Wooly und die anderen Beteiligten aufzuspüren. Seid wachsam Leude! Die Verstrickungen dürften bis in höchste politische Kreise reichen, Stichwort: Immunität. Wooly, du musst dich alle 2,5h hier melden, wir stehen an deiner Seite. Das Ding ist noch nicht gegessen....

ich hab einen Grossonkel in Usk-Kamenogorsk, der für die Woolworth-Kette Westsibibiriens zuständig ist, melde dich per PM bei mir


----------



## Wooly (23. Februar 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Wooly, du musst dich alle 2,5h hier melden, wir stehen an deiner Seite. Das Ding ist noch nicht gegessen....




Pssst  ... ich muß leise reden sonst hören sie mich ... danke für den Tip Cook ... vor meinem Haus hat ein großer schwarzer Cadillac geparkt, aus dem ein paar zwielichte Gestalten gestiegen sind ... sie geben sich als Staabi, Rickman, Phatty und Coffe aus und rufen immer wieder "Marcus , komm raus, wir wollen nur ein wenig spazierenfahren, es wird dir überhaupt nichts passieren ... " Jutta hat schon die Gewehre geladen und an den Fenstern verteilt, ich hoffe ich kann sie aufhalten bis Cook mit dem FBI hier ist ... Moment .. jetzt rufen sie wieder etwas .... sie wollen mir ihre neue Betonmischmaschine an der Schwarzenbach-Talsperre zeigen ... wenn ich nur wüßte was das zu bedeuten hat ...


----------



## Cook (23. Februar 2004)

Scheissse Mann, das "Direktvertiebskartell" hat seine Mannen bei Herrn T. vorfahren lassen und er hat sich seither nicht mehr gemeldet. Wooly, falls du mitlesen kannst gib Zeichen, ob die neuen SPD-kompatiblen Beton-Bikeschuhe auch gut passen (passen normalerweise wie angegossen harharhar). Also ich zieh mich jetzt zurück, wird mir zu heiss...


----------



## Wooly (23. Februar 2004)

... nach 2 stündigem Schußwechsel wurde es meinem Nachbarn zu laut und er rief die Polizei, die wg. einiger etwas lauterer "Sommerfeste" meine Adresse sehr gut kennt. Das bewog das Kartell abzuziehen, ich hörte noch, wie Rikman Coffe beim hastigen Einsteigen zurief, "******* Mann, dann holen wir uns halt den Typen in Freudenstadt..." mehr konnte ich nicht hören ... also an deiner Stelle würde ich heute Abend ein Extraschloß vormachen ... Cook bist du da .... Cook ... Cooooooooookkkkkkkk


----------



## Cook (23. Februar 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... an deiner Stelle würde ich heute Abend ein Extraschloß vormachen ... Cook bist du da .... Cook ... Cooooooooookkkkkkkk



Hey Maaaaann...alles easy hier...trink gerade mit meinen neuen Kumpels Staabii, Rikii, Coffii und Phatii coole Sachen...irgendwie ist mir klar geworden, dass es nur EIN Bike geben kann...warum war ich nur so blöd und hab nur 5% meines Gehirn genutzt...Riki konnte die restlichen 95% aktivieren...voll cool Maaaaaann...ich muss nur 10% meines Gehaltes monatlich abdrücken und bin voll akzeptiert...meeeeensch klasse sowas...mach doch auch mit Wooly...Loge BlackForrrest voll cool im "Turning Point" Maaaaann...jeden Freitag...good night!


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> ...mach doch auch mit Wooly...Loge BlackForrrest voll cool im "Turning Point" Maaaaann...jeden Freitag...good night!



Es gibt viele Sachen die ich mache ... ungesetzliche Sachen ... verwegene Sachen ... verdorbene Sachen (wwwhhhhooouu) ... aber es gibt eins .. ja eins ... NIEMALS WERDE ICH DAS TURNING POINT IN HERRENWIES BETRETEN !!!! Sie haben dich umgedreht, kein Zweifel. Wahrscheinlich hast du Ulrikes Poster schon überm Bett hängen. ich bin entäuscht, schwer entäuscht ....


----------



## ulrikä (24. Februar 2004)

i`ll be back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@wooly:ulrike stirbt nie du schon.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (24. Februar 2004)

ulrikä schrieb:
			
		

> i`ll be back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> @wooly:ulrike stirbt nie du schon.....


Ulrike, wenn man gesperrt wird ist das normale Vorgehen sich bei einem der Seitenbetreiber zu melden (unten gibt es einen Link "Kontakt") - dort kannst Du nachfragen wie/ob du wieder zu Deinem Acount kommst. Bitte verzichte darauf x neue Konten anzulegen - ich muss diese jeweils mit einem Klick schliessen und das nervt auf Dauer
Thomas


----------



## Cook (25. Februar 2004)

ulrikä schrieb:
			
		

> @wooly:ulrike stirbt nie du schon..... :mad:  :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> Eindeutige Morddrohung an wooly! Das hat Konsequenzen!
> Ein Fall für die "BrainPolice".


----------



## Tohamas (26. Februar 2004)

Also, Leute, ich fiebere ja mit euch!
Aus Solidarität überlege ich gerade, ob ich mein nagelneues Nurimversandhandelerhältlichesmountainbike wegwerfen soll, so als politischen Solidaritätsakt. Ob euch damit geholfen ist?
@Ulrike: mach dich naggich, ich will jetzt wissen werwas du bist!
@Staabi & Co: Wenn ihr meinen Glühweinbikekollegen was antut, dann gibts aber Ärger, sag ich euch!


----------

